# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Veranderingen basispakket 2009

## Leontien

Wat zijn de veranderingen in het basispakket per 1 januari 2009?

- het basispakket wordt uitgebreid met de diagnose en behandeling van ernstige dyslexie; 
- de eigen bijdrage voor psychotherapie wordt afgeschaft; 
- de vergoeding van slaap- en kalmeringsmiddelen wordt beperkt; 
- middelen voor erectiestoornissen worden geschrapt; 
- huisartsen mogen cholesterolverlagers alleen nog doelmatig voorschrijven, anders worden ze niet vergoed; 
- sta-op-stoelen, allergeenvrije en stofdichte bedhoezen en faxapparatuur voor doven worden niet meer vergoed. 

Het eigen risico wordt per 1 januari 2009 met 5 euro verhoogd naar 155 euro.


Bron: Ministerie van VWS

----------

